# Gallstones and I'm afraid to eat!



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

I feel like I can't eat anything since I don't know what will trigger an attack apart from fatty/greasy foods. But then I hear that some people can't have lettuce, or acidic foods, or dairy, or ... the list seems to go on and on. I have a 1month old so I am not looking forward to the option of surgery although I am talking about it. In the meantime, what should I be eating to prevent attacks and to remain healthy? I feel I am limited to turkey and rice.

Any other ideas of foods or recipes for someone dealing with gallbladder issues? Please help! I know I need to be eating well but I am just afraid to eat anything.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

You should stick with a bland diet until you can get it taken care of further. No fatty/greasy or spicy foods. In the meantime, it'll be hit and miss as to what will or will not effect you. Good luck, mama!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh I remember those days. I just avoided high fat, greasy meals. Gall Bladder helps process those foods & that is why they trigger the attacks. I did not avoid dairy & was ok. Then again, I use low fat dairy so that may be an option. I was fine with any veggies, as long as they were raw or steamed. No sauted or fried. I also had smaller meals, & they did not attach then either.
I had my surgery & was home that night. I know with a wee one it is harder, but doable. You can nurse right up to surgery & a few hours afterwards. Just make sure someone is there with the baby while you are sleeping. Take Care. I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

If you are suffering from gallstones, you can try liver/gallbladder flushing to avoid surgery. There have been quite a few people who have had gallbladder problems that were resolved by doing this, and even had the results confirmed with ultrasound testing (stones before flushing, no stones afterwards). The best place for gallbladder/liver flush info is over at CureZone http://curezone.com/cleanse/liver/default.asp (warning: pics are pretty gross!)

You basically fast for a day, then drink an olive oil/lemon juice mixture and take epsom salts. The epsom salts cause the biliary tracts to dilate, and the olive oil causes the liver to produce a lot of bile all at once to "flush" out any stones from the gallbladder/liver. It sounds pretty scary and uncomfortable, but I guarantee you that it is much less scary and uncomfortable than surgery!

I have done 3 flushes so far with no problems to help resolve my allergy issues, and it seems to be helping.

Good luck and HTH!


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

I too have done the flush toraji's talking about and as you look down the glass at the concoctions, it is scary. And then you pass all those stones and that's scary too. But as a person walking around without a gallbladder, I do wish I had known about this a lot sooner.


----------

